# Galères de migration d'un wordpress online vers local avec MAMP, Flywheel, XAMPP...



## Zabriskie73 (27 Février 2020)

Hello,
J'ai un gros site WP que j'aimerais passer en local. J'ai exporté tout mon site grâce au plug-in "All-in-one" sans souci en un seul fichier de 1,2Go.
Maintenant je dois installer le WP local, réinstaller All-in-One, et importer le gros fichier en question.

Mais après 8 heures à me fader XAMPP, Local by Flywhell, et MAMPP, c'est la ronde des galères.
Flywheel bug à l'installation et impossible d'installer le moindre plug-in sur XAMPP (que ce soit à distance ou avec le zip. Il me demande l'adresse de l'hote, et en direct avec le zip, j'ai droit au message : Impossible de créer le dossier wp-content/uploads/2020/02. Son dossier parent est-il accessible en écriture par le serveur ? --> ???)

Pas de souci pour installer MAMP, et le plug-in "All-in-one" sur le wordpress local.
L'importation se passe bien mais par contre, une fois la migration effectuée, impossible de me logger sur le nouveau WP que j'ai importé (et qui a écrasé la version vierge). Le localhost plante en erreur 500. 
Sans être connaisseur, je soupçonne une erreur lié aux versions PHP de MAMP (7.4.1) et celui de mon site importé (7.2.27). Je me suis donc dis que je vais installer un MAMP plus ancien ici mais je ne trouve pas de version équivalente avec ce PHP-là. Et puis je me demande aussi s'il ne faut pas aussi que les BDD Mysql de MAMP et mon site soient aussi équivalentes... une idée ?

Bref, tout cela devient trop technique pour moi, et je suis perdu. Mais il faut absolument que je parvienne à travailler en local, je perds trop de temps de chargement à bosser en remote. Merci de m'éclairer de vos saintes lumières ! 

PS : je suis sur El Capitan - 10.11.6


----------



## edenpulse (28 Février 2020)

Faire des aller-retours d'uploads/downloads systématiques d'un wordpress de 1.2Go n'est pas plus viable/rapide que bosser en distant. Il faut savoir pourquoi ton WordPress est tellement lent. (vu ton poids, j'imagine des photos pas du tout optimisées)


----------



## Zabriskie73 (28 Février 2020)

WP tourne normalement mais je bosse sur de très gros templates Elementor Pro qui eux, mobilisent beaucoup de ressources au chargement, et à l'édition, au point que ça en est devenu affreusement lent de travailler dessus (et j'ai un vieux iMac 2009 avec ça). D'autres forumeurs m'ont conseillé de passer en serveur local, ce qui forcément va m'épargner du temps de chargement excessif que je subis par l'édition à distance.


----------



## Zabriskie73 (28 Février 2020)

Pour le poids, c'est surtout la soixantaine de plug-in que j'utilise avec WP j'imagine.


----------



## pouppinou (28 Février 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Faire des aller-retours d'uploads/downloads systématiques d'un wordpress de 1.2Go n'est pas plus viable/rapide que bosser en distant. Il faut savoir pourquoi ton WordPress est tellement lent. (vu ton poids, j'imagine des photos pas du tout optimisées)


Tu as une drôle de façon de travailler. Le but principal justement de tout faire en distant, c'est de ne pas utiliser les lenteurs de connexions. Donc faire des "aller-retours d'uploads/downloads systématiques" si tu travailles sur un serveur distant est antinomique.

Le choix de l'outil de production par rapport au développement d'un site doit passer par un cahier des charges et être adapté à à celui-ci et à son contenu au risque de se trouver dans un cul de sac et de devoir tout revoir pour changer d'environnement complet et devoir tout revoir depuis le début. Surtout si on s'enferme dès le départ dans un schéma fermé et des outils verrouillés.


----------



## edenpulse (28 Février 2020)

Zabriskie73 a dit:


> Pour le poids, c'est surtout la soixantaine de plug-in que j'utilise avec WP j'imagine.


60 plugins? O_O ?

Elementor/WordPress a peu d'accès réseau. C'est avant tout du full JS dans le navigateur, ça peut devenir vite devenir lourd dans le navigateur, ce qui explique certainement la lenteur sur ton iMac. 

Du coup être en local ou distant ne changera pas grand chose. Hormis sur le chargement des images. Tu aurais un lien vers le site en question?


----------



## Zabriskie73 (28 Février 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> 60 plugins? O_O ?
> 
> Elementor/WordPress a peu d'accès réseau. C'est avant tout du full JS dans le navigateur, ça peut devenir vite devenir lourd dans le navigateur, ce qui explique certainement la lenteur sur ton iMac.
> 
> Du coup être en local ou distant ne changera pas grand chose. Hormis sur le chargement des images. Tu aurais un lien vers le site en question?



Je ne suis pas certain de ton diagnostic. Aujourd'hui, la connexion web est particulièrement bonne (comme rarement...) et mon template s'est chargé en 3-4 fois moins de temps que d'habitude. Même la navigation "dans" le template est plus fluide, avec moins d'à-coups.
Le site est encore en chantier, mais j'ai un article-test ici : https://www.canalanimal.fr/posseder-la-raison-humaine-ou-en-subir-la-violence/
La structure de page est faite avec Elementor et sous-plug-in Elementor et le contenu est généré sous ACF (qui fonctionne super bien pour le coup).


----------



## edenpulse (28 Février 2020)

168 ressources à charger... CSS / JS etc... c'est pas étonnant qu'il soit un enfer à charger. 
Tu charges également l'intégralité des google fonts... 60 fichiers CSS, la même chose de JS, plus le fait que le serveur semble-être clairement lent. (6secondes à envoyer le contenu) 
Je t'invite à regarder les rapports de https://tools.pingdom.com/ et https://gtmetrix.com pour te donner des moyens d'accélérer tout ça. 
Trop de plugins... ça sera tout autant un enfer sur ta machine (un peu moins mais bon...) Elementor et ACF c'est cool, c'est le reste là qui pose soucis. 
Pourquoi Woocommerce déjà alors que le site ne propose rien à la vente?


----------



## edenpulse (28 Février 2020)

Pour revenir au sujet de base, télécharges tout ton site depuis le FTP, et fait un export complet de ta base de donnée avec ton phpmyadmin ou ce qui est proposé par ton hébergeur. 
Installes MAMP ou ce qui fonctionne, et met les données téléchargées depuis le FTP là où il faut. 
Ouvre le fichier mysql avec ton éditeur de texte, et cherche et remplace ton domaine "http://www.canalanimal.fr" par "http://localhost" (par exemple) et importe ça dans le phpmyadmin de ton MAMP. et ça devrait fonctionner.
Les plugins c'est bien, mais trop... c'est trop.


----------



## Zabriskie73 (28 Février 2020)

C'est clair que le site est encore lent et la vélocité du serveur assez aléatoire.
Pour l'instant, je me focalise sur l'architecture, et après je ferai de l'optimisation pour "minifier" le code, et prendre un hébergement plus costaud (et donc plus cher). Il y a beaucoup de plug-in parce que le site possède beaucoup de rubriques, bien plus qu'un simple blog, le but n'étant évidemment pas d'empiler du plug-in pour faire joli, mais de faire appel à des outils dont j'ai besoin. Quant à Woocommerce, tu fais erreur, je vends un jeu de société que j'ai édité il y a 3 ans, histoire de proposer une alternative au simple don.

J'ai réinstallé MAMP avec une version PHP 7.2.22 et l'importation-migration a réussi... ou presque.
Le backend s'affiche normalement avec tout le contenu importé, mais impossible d'afficher quoi que ce soit en frontend (y compris les templates), avec le message : "une erreur critique est survenue".
C'est assez étrange parce que l'adresse du backend est : http://localhost:8888/wordpress/wp-admin/edit.php
Et une adresse-type du frontend est : http://localhost:8888/wordpress/nom-de-larticle
Et là, ça dépasse clairement mes compétences.


----------

